# Pointless: All About Pokemon!



## Reisen Bunny (Oct 11, 2010)

and also
post funny pokemon motivational pictures & rate 5 stars plz?









Feel free to say your favorite pokemon
Mine is: Chikorita!




Cute!


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## avgdi (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll let you guess what my favorite pokemon is...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 11, 2010)

My favorite is Gengar.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2010)

Reisen Bunny said:


> rate 5 stars plz?


 
don't do that >_>


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ianini (Oct 11, 2010)

You left out Pikachu in the starting Pokémon. Did anybody play Yellow?


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 11, 2010)




----------

